# NAA outdoor nationals in ohio



## GA HOYT (Jul 30, 2009)

whos going


----------



## bownut-x2 (Aug 2, 2009)

what part of ohio?


----------



## bowsmith (Aug 2, 2009)

Hamilton, OH...north side of Cincinnati.


----------



## GRIV (Aug 2, 2009)

I would love to, but I won't make this one. Too much work to do here.


----------



## Daniel W. (Aug 2, 2009)

Not me, just got back from NFAA Nationals in Mechanicsburg, PA.


----------



## goldenarrow (Aug 3, 2009)

i am here right now.


----------



## red1691 (Aug 3, 2009)

Shoot um up Girl!!!!  May all your Arrows fly True!


----------



## watermedic (Aug 3, 2009)

good luck Kailey!!


----------



## bowtechfan (Aug 5, 2009)

*Any Updates from Ohio?????*

I know there are some Georgians who went to Ohio...does anyone have any updates!!!!!!


----------



## In the zone (Aug 5, 2009)

bowtechfan said:


> I know there are some Georgians who went to Ohio...does anyone have any updates!!!!!!



They canceled shooting yesterday because of thunderstorms.  Lightening was pretty heavy during the day, and yesterday evening winds up to 70 mph were predicted.

So the first half FITA will not be scored.  Today is back on schedule and the weather should be nicer.


----------



## In the zone (Aug 5, 2009)

Kailey called to tell me she shot a 710 today (that's out of a possible 720 pts).  She dropped 7 at 40 meters, and 3 at 30 meters.  She is presently in 2nd place by 1 point.

She said the weather was much nicer today with just a slight breeze.


----------



## In the zone (Aug 7, 2009)

Kailey wins in Ohio!!  Kailey won the Cadet Female Compound class at the NAA Outdoor Nationals by a margin of two points today.

With this win (along with placings from other NAA tournaments this year), Kailey will be a member of the 2010 Jr. United States Archery Team (Jr USAT).

Congratulations Kailey!!   

We knew you could do it..


----------



## lightsspeed (Aug 7, 2009)

*Kailey Wins Again !*

Kailey....You go GIRL !!!!!
We are so proud of you !!!!
Ansleigh told me to tell you "You Rock" !!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 7, 2009)

You go Kailey. When I grow up I want to shoot just like you!!!


----------



## GA HOYT (Aug 16, 2009)

shee did really good 

good thing page and PP was haveing a bad day


----------



## In the zone (Aug 20, 2009)

GA HOYT said:


> shee did really good
> 
> good thing page and PP was haveing a bad day



  Yeah right...  They are lucky that Kailey didn't smack them down more than she did!


----------



## goldenarrow (Aug 20, 2009)

AND by the way (GA HOYT) where did you finish??

or you cant count that low??


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 21, 2009)

goldenarrow said:


> AND by the way (GA HOYT) where did you finish??
> 
> or you cant count that low??


----------



## GA HOYT (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah i know i got a big mouth

and i did get my butt 

and hay i did pretty good in my book that was my first fita EVER


----------

